

11% Of Internet Users Are On Twitter?? - escapade
http://www.businessinsider.com/11-of-internet-users-are-on-twitter-2009-2

======
josefresco
The phrase that pays...

"...Twitter or other service to update their status ..."

Other service being oh I dunno, IM, MySpace, Facebook etc.

Twitter has got some great PR people apparently.

